
The Dallas Mavericks were plagued by a toxic culture. She is turning it around - rectang
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/30/success/dallas-mavericks-ceo-cynthia-marshall-boss-files/index.html
======
rectang
Kudos both to Cynthia Marshall for executing and to Mark Cuban for bringing
her in. This story shows what can be achieved when change gets a strong
mandate.

